
Why Outsourcing Your IT to Poland Will Ruin Your Life - vtvs
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-outsourcing-your-poland-ruin-life-steve-sydenham/
======
JoeAltmaier
Terrible title - its sarcastic. Poland is (apparently) a great place to
outsource.

~~~
anotheryou
I'd guess it was all ironic (?)

quite hard to follow when his main argument is not reversed, but the rest
is...

